# BR-6810-R Under BB Brake on DA4



## amoz04t (Mar 2, 2018)

Will BR-6810-R work on a 2012 Felt DA4? I'm really getting tired of frequent adjustments necessary to keep the stock under BB rear brake working.


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

I don't know that frame, but from looking at the Felt web site the rear brake on that bike is listed as a linear pull and integrated so I would say no, without actually trying it. I do have the 6810 brakes on my AR mounted in a similar location and their foot print is bigger than what looks like what's on the DA, so there might be some clearance issues. The BR-6810-R are a side pull brake as well and the cable arm sticks out quite a bit, so you might have some problems with the cable routing.

The stock brakes look to be a proprietary design with their arms being part of the chain-stay, if that is correct you maybe out of luck. Or at least a lot of trial and error may be required. I would look at eecycleworks or TriRig Omega x direct mount options they may have a small enough profile that they may work.

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.

SS-


----------

